# Plz help: Configuring rouitng protocols on Freebsd router



## new_guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Dear guys,

I am new to FreeBSD and to this forum as well. I am doing a project on mesh network (finding optimal paths between nodes)

The aim of the project is to create a robust mesh network against link failures. Inorder to achieve the aim, I have to investigate suitable routing protocols and find the most efficient one, which would self organize against such link failures 

In order to investigate routing protocols,  I am creating an emulation environment, consists of 6 PCs, all connected to a hub.

each PC has Freebsd installed and got 2 wireless cards. THE FREEBSD WILL ACT AS ROUTER. 

I have selected 3 routing protocols for this purpose as follows,

- Ad hoc on-demand distance vector routing protocol (AODV)
- Optimized link state routing protocol (OLSR)
- Dynamic source routing protocol (DSR)

My questions are, 

a)can I configure the above routing protocols on freebsd router
b) if so, how can I configure the above routing protocols on freebsd router. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you'll have more luck asking this on the freebsd-net mailing list. OLSR is in ports (net/olsrd), but that's about it, I think.


----------

